
Show HN: Weekly reports that list all key changes to competitors' web sites - bluepeter
https://deepdiveduck.com
======
bluepeter
We're using Google Headless Chrome and Puppeteer on AWS Fargate to make this
happen. We had it on Lambda, but we gave up and moved it to ECS/Fargate after
too many hiccups.

------
darrenwestall
This could be very helpful to staffing agencies. You can alert them when one
of their customers puts a new job on their career site, when a member of staff
leaves or just provide them with insight into the client so they have
conversations points beyond remembering they have a dog.

I’ll show it to a few of our customers and hopefully they get in touch with
you.

All the best with your new venture.

~~~
bluepeter
Thank you very much! We agree that it would be helpful for staffing agencies
to monitor key staff defections or openings.

------
gitgud
This is pretty cool, does it compare pixel to pixel, by the raw HTML or
something else?

~~~
bluepeter
Thanks!

It actually does 3 different comparisons... namely, we do a pixel-by-pixel
comparison, a DOM comparison, and a "content" comparison (i.e., the words that
the end-user sees).

We only trigger a new version that we alert the customer about, however, when
actual content changes. We provide the pixel-by-pixel screenshot, too (but
it's often not very useful unless the changes are very small and image based).
(We also don't currently show the DOM comparison as we assume it won't be
valuable for most of our target customers.)

